# Albino cockroach



## Judobreaker

What a cute lil' buggar... 

1.






2.





3.






C&C always welcome.


----------



## Photographiend

Cool. I had never seen one of those before. Great texture, detail and lighting.


----------



## Judobreaker

Neither had I.
My pets eat cockroaches but they're usually black.


----------



## Patriot

I had a cat that would go after them. 

Is this a pet or something you found in you kitchen?


----------



## Judobreaker

It's food for my pets. I have two pet Central Bearded Dragons.
I buy a batch of cockroaches every week in the pet store.


----------



## yioties

Those are some great shots! What did you shoot these images with?


----------



## PropilotBW

Don't know if I enjoy looking at cockroaches up close.


----------



## Michael79

yioties said:


> Those are some great shots! What did you shoot these images with?


X2 Excellent photos!


----------



## Judobreaker

yioties said:


> Those are some great shots! What did you shoot these images with?



Nikon D7000
105mm f/2.8 Nikkor micro VRII
R1C1 macro flash set


----------



## Ryanconnor

Wow! This looks awesome and I had no experience with albino cockroach&#8217;s.


----------

